# Brooks B15 "Champion Standard" Saddle



## Handyman (Feb 11, 2014)

WTB, A Brooks B15 "Champion Standard" saddle in decent condition.................exactly as the one pictured below.  Have some Iver Johnson parts to trade or buy outright.  Let me know what you have.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------

